# My before and after (conditioning)



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

Still working him but I figured I would share the progress so far. We just got the super fuel in today so I am excited to be adding that to his diet.

Here is before.
I believe these pics dates back to the 4th of April

















Here is current. (from today 4-26-11)

















Enjoy!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Dirty D good looking bulldog man!!


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you guys. Any suggestions, Do you think he needs more work? This is my first try at conditioning him.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

are you showing him or anything? Or just conditioning for the sake of being fit? If you just want a fit good looking dog id say just maintain where he is now. If you want to show him, perhaps focus a little more on defining and toning. He looks great either way!


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

He looks so good already! What kind of conditioning do you do with him?

I just picked up a tire for Loki to pull around, now he just needs a harness.


----------



## B-TownBullyz (Nov 14, 2010)

he is looking good what are u doing with him?


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

he is not being shown or anything. I just wanted to try it out and get him fit for summer time.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

Loke-a-doke said:


> He looks so good already! What kind of conditioning do you do with him?
> 
> I just picked up a tire for Loki to pull around, now he just needs a harness.


flirtpole, springpole, running next to the bike, handwalking, handwalking while dragging chain (3.5lbs), fetch, tug, and some free running.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Good job- he looks great


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

You have made a impact on both dogs outcome with your own drive. Great job my brotha


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice. Im inspired. Ive got a new to me- old dog to whip into shape


----------



## jdawg (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow! the results of the workout are great!


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you all. I am planning on working him until the middle of next month and I am adding in K9 Super Fuel to his diet. I am excited to see how he is going to look. He already has improved on endurance a lot.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great job! He is looking good.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks great! Did he get heavier? He looks like he picked up quite a bit of muscle mass but my eyes might be playing tricks.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

My house scale was giving me stupid readings so I dont have a good start weight... unfortunately I didnt catch that mistake in time. I used the vet scale last week and he is sitting at 60lbs the house scale when we started said 62lbs. He may be holding weight but I dont think he gained.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

I am weighing him up again on the vet scale tomorrow I will post up the weight then so we can see if he gained or lost.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

He looks great either way, mate. I just thought he looked a bit bigger in the "after" shots. I know S/C Lightning's Onyx got heavier during his keep so I was wondering if your boy was the same.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

could be. I didnt work him down to weight before conditioning and I wish I would have. Newbey mistake... oh well live and learn. He has a bit left to go so we will see where he ends up. Thanks for the nice compliments.


----------



## Joey&Zoey (Jan 16, 2009)

There's the big boy  I truly think your doing so well with him for your first conditioning D.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

Joey&Zoey said:


> There's the big boy  I truly think your doing so well with him for your first conditioning D.


lol thanks JZ


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow he looks fantastic! Great job [=


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

thank you silence.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

Here are two more for you guys


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

He looks lovely!!


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

thank you...


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

Update: conditioning is done. 58lbs and 22inches at the whithers. One more week than I post before and after thread. Thank you all for the support!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

DirtyD said:


> Update: conditioning is done. 58lbs and 22inches at the whithers. One more week than I post before and after thread. Thank you all for the support!


Great work!


----------



## carson1391 (Apr 5, 2011)

Great job huge difference, how old?


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

carson1391 said:


> Great job huge difference, how old?


18 months old


----------



## carson1391 (Apr 5, 2011)

good work! dont only do it for your dog, do it for yourself! condition each other.. when i run with my dog, i dont stop because i feel like if i do i let my dog down. We motivate each other and i see a difference to. I am glad you took out the time to do before in after. I bet it feels good to see results! good work man


----------

